# Splitting the goose season



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Someone please explain why the dark goose season is split in Northern Utah. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

What does that even mean?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

$$$$$$$$
Actually the Southern zone is split. As i remember the clubs surrounding the BRBR close down late December and the split would have taken away some days for them to hunt. The split was intended to increase the numbers of geese taken as the geese begin moving out of the golf courses to nest sometime in January. Ben Ferry, the money grubber from Box Elder County, made sure the split didn't affect the clubs he is neighbors with. Basically it all came down to lining a politicians pockets.
Correct me if any of this is wrong by the way.

(most of the above is just opinion)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The reason for the split is so the southern of the state can hunt the geese later in the year when they show up and start heading back from the golf course.It been like this for the last couple years.Yes it sucks not be able to kill geese for two weeks in the southern part of the state.But I would rather shoot geese late January any was.Less people and bigger honkers to kill.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I guess it's a good thing as long as there are people getting a benefit from it. It would be nice to know how they arrived at the "split line". It's not a county boundary and so it makes it quite confusing to me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Thanks for the responses. I guess it's a good thing as long as there are people getting a benefit from it. It would be nice to know how they arrived at the "split line". It's not a county boundary and so it makes it quite confusing to me.


it is. but just look at it this way. anything south of the road going out to bear river is closed for the two weeks. Anything north of it is open. So pretty much if you are hunting in bear river you are safe and thing out of bear river is closed for two weeks in oct.That how I look at it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You are right, it's pretty simple to figure out, but it would have made a lot more sense if they would have just said "Any place south of Box Elder, Cache and Rich Counties" is closed for the two weeks. That's all I'm saying and it takes all guess work out of it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> You are right, it's pretty simple to figure out, but it would have made a lot more sense if they would have just said "Any place south of Box Elder, Cache and Rich Counties" is closed for the two weeks. That's all I'm saying and it takes all guess work out of it.


true.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Million dollar duck club is your answer, dwr pretty much will do what they want. It's a bunch of b.s. I want the split.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Chuck...the split is going to happen. I just wanted some clarification on why they have had it in the past and why it's still going to happen. You want the split, you HAVE the split.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

So does the split benefit any of you who hunt the GSL area? Personally, I can find more geese in October than in late January, so I'd rather not have the split season (although some extra time to hunt can be nice).


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

well yeah it's going to happen I just wish we could get it to happen in the northern zone. They made the split in hopes of us hunters killing more geese around the slc area. I want the split up north and I don't have it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> So does the split benefit any of you who hunt the GSL area? Personally, I can find more geese in October than in late January, so I'd rather not have the split season (although some extra time to hunt can be nice).


yes it does. I shoot at more geese in Jan then I do all season long. It harder hunting and colder. but I like it that way.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The goose season is closed for a week or so in late October, but it is a good trade-off for getting those days back to hunt longer into January. 
R


----------

